# In The Lion's Den: An Eldritch Fantasy (comic/graphic novel)



## Matthew Wolfbane (Jun 15, 2017)

Hey, just popping in here to promote something I've been helping a friend on in the past eight to nine  months.





In The Lion's Den is an eldritch fantasy graphic novel in development by Beatrice Cho, in collaboration with Matthew Wolfbane.

The comic pages will be posted online on Deviantart for the time being. 

If anyone's interested, news concerning this comic can be found on Facebook and deviantART respectively.


www.facebook.com: In The Lion's Den
In The Lion's Den Project by Respeanut on DeviantArt


----------

